# is 100grams carbs low enough on a low carb diet????



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

as the title really. im trying to shred up like the rest of us for summer holiday season and i have two weeks to go. my diet is 25% carbs, 30% protein and 45% good fats and my carb intake is roughly around 100 grams a day coming mainly from vegetables and 1 bannana. Now with two weeks to go i want to speed up the process and get my abs out. would you recommend going caveman style and getting carbs down to under 50grams????


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Im cutting just now and my carbs are always below 100g unless on a refeed.

My split is 20% carbs, 45% protein and 35% fats.

Theres no point tipping in and out of the Keto zone IMO. Just do one or the other.

I find im losing weight steadily with this approach. 1-2lbs per week.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't think it matters to much as long as your in calorie deficate. I was advices to go for 180/180/40 P/C/F which gives me 1800 calories.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

bostin loyds view on carbs....

alright time to school some more ****tards.......

Are carbs essential for muscle growth? absolutely not

Can carbs aid with muscle growth? absolutely

If you work a job thats physically demanding and ur constantly burning calories you will need a good amount of carbs throughout the day as a energy source and to keep your glycogen in your muscles full.... also if u like to train high volume, do double days, and train for hrs everyday carbs are very necessary to keep u functioning and to fuel workouts... and ppl who do like to train like this i 100 % agree u need to be eating carbs throughout the day and this will most def help aid with recovery and muscle growth.....

Now if your a guy like me that responds to emails on my bed all day and sleeps between meals and prefers to train with resistance for 45-1 hr max(leg day) then you should rethink what carbs do for your body.... obviously everyones metabolism is different but if u have a mediocre metabolism like myself u DO NOT need to be taking in carbs with every meal... or u will look like Oprah Winfrey......

i prefer to get in and out of the gym... my best workouts are under 45 min to be honest and i get more sore the next day when I'm in and out with very little rest.... i ingest carbs around my workouts... when i first began bbing i thought carbs were essential to have and i looked like a balloon... if ur not unitizing the carbs guess where its being stored? First as Sub Q water then eventually you will be a fat ****...

Just think about this guys......Protein/ healthy fats are key....Carbs are also key but you need to know when to incorporate them and when not to.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

iiadrenaliine said:


> bostin loyds view on carbs....


..and then I stopped reading.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> ..and then I stopped reading.


haha, seen he posted on fb then read this thread thought it would be interesting to see views


----------



## Podge2Pecs (May 28, 2014)

I see a lot of people are eating quite high fat on a cut, why is this? My first time ever on a cut and I'm looking at going around 60/20/20 for P/C/F is this no good? Total newbie so please advise


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

you need to get some calories from somewhere and a lot of ppl diet by cutting out carbs therefore the calories have to come from fats instead. good fats though!!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

U have to create a calories deficit. U keep proteins high as always and then choose ur energy source, either healthy carbs or fats. So if u not doing keto then u dont have to cut carbs, u just cut calories from energy source.

It is just simpler and much tastier to cut carbs than fats (better to eat salmon with veges than plain chicken breast with plain brown rice).


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Depends entirely on your maintenance cals.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The actual scientific definition of low carb, and the point at which benefits appear in those individuals who see them, is merely under 45% of total calorie intake from carbs - so you can actually go much higher than 100g and still be low carb and still get benefits.

Most people don't realise that when protein intake exceeds carbohydrate intake free and total testosterone levels become compromised - another thing many don't seem aware of is that in trials comparing low carb non ketogenic diets to calorie matched ketogenic diets, the non keto low carb condition outperforms keto for fat loss and lean mass retention.

There are some variables like how active a person is - the less active a person is the better they tend to do with greater reduction in carbs, but the very active generally do better without excessive carb restriction within an overall calorie restriction.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

gradziol said:


> U have to create a calories deficit. U keep proteins high as always and then choose ur energy source, either healthy carbs or fats. So if u not doing keto then u dont have to cut carbs, u just cut calories from energy source.
> 
> It is just simpler and much tastier to cut carbs than fats (better to eat salmon with veges than plain chicken breast with plain brown rice).


Nnnnnooooo way pal carbs for the win anyday chicken and rice is a winner over salmon and vege


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Ricky12345 said:


> Nnnnnooooo way pal carbs for the win anyday chicken and rice is a winner over salmon and vege


Plus chicken and rice aren't the only lean protein and low fat carbs your allowed to eat....


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I would say it really depends on how many carbs you usually eat. If you're normally eating massive amounts of carbs you shouldn't need to drop them below 100g.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

If you have only a couple of weeks to go, try an intense 5:2 diet. Drop carbs (no white carbs) to 50gr max for 5 days a week and fast the other two. Supplement with hoodia gordonii and Glucomannan (Konjac Root) to supress appetite.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

dtlv said:


> The actual scientific definition of low carb, and the point at which benefits appear in those individuals who see them, is merely under 45% of total calorie intake from carbs - so you can actually go much higher than 100g and still be low carb and still get benefits.
> 
> Most people don't realise that when protein intake exceeds carbohydrate intake free and total testosterone levels become compromised - another thing many don't seem aware of is that in trials comparing low carb non ketogenic diets to calorie matched ketogenic diets, the non keto low carb condition outperforms keto for fat loss and lean mass retention.
> 
> There are some variables like how active a person is - the less active a person is the better they tend to do with greater reduction in carbs, but the very active generally do better without excessive carb restriction within an overall calorie restriction.


and this is the advice i took from you a few moths back when starting my cut and was inquiring about carb cycling and timed carbs. was dubious at first but took the advice and am so glad i did - only now am i starting to look depleted, but only a day or so before im due a re-feed and this is *13 weeks* in. BF has dropped off massively can see my abs in all types of lighting, shoulders looking striated, faint Christmas tree and am still eating circa 200 carbs and started dieting on 340 grams. lost on average 1.1 pounds per week and am still loosing with this approach.

most lifts are the same or better, lifts that have improved - deadlift +10k, squat + 5k, weighted dips + 7.5k, weighted chins +5k. nothings really dropped off in terms of strength apart from loosing maybe 1 rep on my bench during working sets.


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

this may help

http://www.labrada.com/blog/lees-corner/how-to-use-a-low-carb-diet-to-burn-fat-without-losing-muscle/


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

dtlv said:


> The actual scientific definition of low carb, and the point at which benefits appear in those individuals who see them, is merely under 45% of total calorie intake from carbs - so you can actually go much higher than 100g and still be low carb and still get benefits.
> 
> Most people don't realise that when protein intake exceeds carbohydrate intake free and total testosterone levels become compromised - another thing many don't seem aware of is that in trials comparing low carb non ketogenic diets to calorie matched ketogenic diets, the non keto low carb condition outperforms keto for fat loss and lean mass retention.
> 
> There are some variables like how active a person is - the less active a person is the better they tend to do with greater reduction in carbs, but the very active generally do better without excessive carb restriction within an overall calorie restriction.


So when doing this approach say I aimed for 150g carbs a day.

How much healthy fats per day should I be taking in ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bcfclee27 said:


> So when doing this approach say I aimed for 150g carbs a day.
> 
> How much healthy fats per day should I be taking in ?


Depends on a few things, but I can give you an approximate number if you post up bodyweight, and the kcals you would maintain on as well as what kcal you are cutting on.


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Depends on a few things, but I can give you an approximate number if you post up bodyweight, and the kcals you would maintain on as well as what kcal you are cutting on.


Well I'm 5foot11 at 181 pounds probably about 20-25% body fat.

I've been following a keto style diet but am interested in having more carbs and still cutting with it.

What do I think of the link above finest1 posted would that style work for me ?


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Maintenance calories are 2150

Cutting cals probs about 1250

But I can higher these if necessary.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

bcfclee27 said:


> Maintenance calories are 2150
> 
> Cutting cals probs about 1250
> 
> But I can higher these if necessary.


Id say going in your stats your maintenance should be good bit higher.

And you could easily add 800 cals to your cut and still loose weight


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

bcfclee27 said:


> Maintenance calories are 2150
> 
> Cutting cals probs about 1250
> 
> But I can higher these if necessary.


Thats defo incorrect mate. 1250 calories?! my wife's rabbit eats probably more daily.

U will loose more muscles than fat this way and, even if u not bb or aim for nice physique u still need muscles on daily basics. Thats what many ppl do, they starve themselves and then they surprised that their metabolism is ****ed and they gain fat straight back after getting of the diet.


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

gradziol said:


> Thats defo incorrect mate. 1250 calories?! my wife's rabbit eats probably more daily.
> 
> U will loose more muscles than fat this way and, even if u not bb or aim for nice physique u still need muscles on daily basics. Thats what many ppl do, they starve themselves and then they surprised that their metabolism is ****ed and they gain fat straight back after getting of the diet.


I did this last time and lost 4 stone. Ended up looking like a refugee at the end lol.

Really confused as to what to do this time as no carb can get frustrating.

Defo interested in the link above where it's basically 20g carbs per meal and then more pwo.

I guess I'm just paranoid that if I eat carbs the weight won't come off.

I've just started Stronglifts 5x5 and need to sort my diet or at least what I'm gonna do.

Figured I could do with getting strength up as had 2 years off training so I'm weak and chubby again.

Have lost about 9 pounds so far but just looking for a bit of guidance and try something new.

Do us think the diet on the link above is worth a try ?

Only thing is he doesn't mention what fats intake should be......

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

banzi said:


> ..and then I stopped reading.


same here.....guy is a fool



Podge2Pecs said:


> I see a lot of people are eating quite high fat on a cut, why is this? My first time ever on a cut and I'm looking at going around 60/20/20 for P/C/F is this no good? Total newbie so please advise


good fats will aid in cutting body fat



sitries said:


> as the title really. im trying to shred up like the rest of us for summer holiday season and i have two weeks to go. my diet is 25% carbs, 30% protein and 45% good fats and my carb intake is roughly around 100 grams a day coming mainly from vegetables and 1 bannana. Now with two weeks to go i want to speed up the process and get my abs out. would you recommend going caveman style and getting carbs down to under 50grams????


it all depends on the individual, i have to dip under 100g when i compete but i have clients that i cannot dip under 350g of carbs as this compromises the fat loss.....


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

bcfclee27 said:


> Do us think the diet on the link above is worth a try ?
> 
> Only thing is he doesn't mention what fats intake should be......
> 
> Cheers


Dont know, cant be ****d reading it matey  Any diet is good as long as it works for u and everyone is different. I like low carbs but know ppl who go low fat when cutting. It is all about calories deficit and nice clean food, what is going to be ur energy source is secondary.

I would do it like that (and I think most ppl do it this way). Get ur numbers from the link below:

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

Then u start on maintenance and watch a results every two weeks. If u loosing weight u follow it, if u staled then add cardio and cut some calories but not to rapidly (100 a day). Also with cardio, dont do ****ing marathons mate, at the beginning hit it 2 or 3 times a week, 30 minutes on 150 HR or HIITs for 10-15 minutes.

This way if u not seeing results u can change something and have nice long time results. Most of the ppl do it other way around, they hit their bodies with half of daily calories and ****loads of cardio on day one and r surprised that body tells them to go and **** themselves


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bcfclee27 said:


> Maintenance calories are 2150
> 
> Cutting cals probs about 1250
> 
> But I can higher these if necessary.


Those do look very low values, even the maintenance which if my maths is right is around 12 kcals per lb... most people cut well on that proportion of energy intake to body weight.

Other than training are you pretty sedentary?

EDIT - also, how do you track your kcals/macros? Do you use myfitnesspal or similar or just approximate them?


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Those do look very low values, even the maintenance which if my maths is right is around 12 kcals per lb... most people cut well on that proportion of energy intake to body weight.
> 
> Other than training are you pretty sedentary?
> 
> EDIT - also, how do you track your kcals/macros? Do you use myfitnesspal or similar or just approximate them?


My bad ok so maintenance is 2,350

Cutting is 1,480

This is according to my fitness pal app.

Other than training I'm pretty sedentary.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm now cutting on high carb low fat lowish protein lol.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bcfclee27 said:


> My bad ok so maintenance is 2,350
> 
> Cutting is 1,480
> 
> ...


That still looks a little low to me for maintenance, but I'll take your word for it that it's correct as people do vary somewhat. The fact you are fairly sedentary other than exercise may explain it.

Still a hefty deficit though at around 800kcals - that degree of deficit will be dipping below BMR alone and most people really struggle on that degree of deficit irrelevant of macros.

Anyway, considering that you are sedentary and the body fat you are at, low carb is probably going to be ok for you if you can maintain good variety within your food choices and tolerate it well. As I said, and I am generalising, low carb usually works best for those who aren't very active and higher carb for those who are. Not always but generally that is more true than not I think.

I would personally go low carb but not keto - so 100-150g a day, protein at around 2.2g per 1kg bodyweight and make the rest up with fats. I wouldn't have kcals that low personally though unless doing a short term fat blast - for long term cutting I would not drop lower than 500kcal below maintenance through combined dietary restriction and exercise.

I won't go into any more detail in regards to specific suggestions though or my clients will get p1ssed for giving advice for free that they are paying for - and keeping them happy keeps me paid, lol. Hope it helps though.


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

bcfclee27 said:


> My bad ok so maintenance is 2,350
> 
> Cutting is 1,480
> 
> ...


I wouldnt use the maintenance/cutting cals that MFP gives mate, in my experience they are total bull, i would jut work it out manually if i were you.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

1800 kcals minimum mate

Body weight times x 10 is low as you want to go


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

100g would be minimum for me tbh about 150-200 good for me when dieting unless like paul said your dieting for show even then i would only drop to 100g a day or so a week,

funny thing talking to this boy in gym this week he said he eating 350-400g protein and low carb on his diet my buddy said how much water are you drinking he said few cup teas and protein shake not much else what is the point!!


----------

